# Ok, fed up with my tamper!



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ummm.....my dualit's filter is about a 52mm and my metal tampers about a 48mm from Whittards. Its just getting annoying now and I need one that will fit....all there seems to be out there is 57/58mm and 53mm tampers....can anyone recommend one for me please?.....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I found that problem with my X1 and that was one reason why I knew an upgrade had to happen soon. I saw the Espro one click tamper and thought "that's it, I've got to have that one". Cost a small fortune and needless to say it did not fit my X1 so had to sit in the draw .... until now.

Try looking at Happy Donkey, Coffee Hit, MyEspresso, Bella Barista (all online) to see if they might have the size you're looking for.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

ok I found this one for a La Pavoni that fits 50mm.........what you think??


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Have a look at these: http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/coffee_tamper.html#TampingMats

Made for post-millennium Pavonis - but look to be just a bit bigger in diameter.

I have one of their 49mms for my pre-millennium Pavoni, and have been well satisfied with it.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good website. I have not come across that one before. Will add to my favourites and have a good look later.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just emailed that place because the 50mm one I want is out of stock....hope they get back to me soon


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just been on MyEspresso website and they have the Motta tamper in 50mm in stock.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I know but £30 for a tamper is a lot atm..........I could go up to £20 max next week.......with a bit of luck it'll be back in next week at only £13.99 and It looks so similar that double the price seems excessive for the one in stock......but the one I would love is £100 but it'll be a pipe dream till after the marriage lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A 1-2mm difference in diameter will make all the difference to form a decent puck

If your basket diameter is 52mm then go for a 52mm tamper <insert other sizes where applicable></insert>

A snug fit makes all the difference


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

its aprox 51mm ish.......I know what you mean by snug fit...I'll be looking


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

If all you can find is a 50mm then my advice would be to to for a convex base. You'll find you'll have a better tamp around the sides.

Lee


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll remember that


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ordered one from the espresso shop  51mm flat


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice one! Glad you found one the right size!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

me too!...this ones really twisting my melon lol......


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Got it finally!!! fits like a glove


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Great, post a picture so we can all see.

My tamper & jug are on the home page of Bella Barista. These photographers do a great job making these things look good.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Here it is .....just made my first cup with it.....makes a difference...really surprised!.....next the jug!! lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Much better than the old one.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

by miles







shame it'll probably be useless by tomorrow when I've bid on a new machine lol


----------



## spliffup (Jun 22, 2010)

Reg Barber tampers from Canada do any size in 0.5mm increments from, er... smallest to largest. 51, 51.5, 52...etc


----------

